# Capitol Dog



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Just thought I'd post a picture of the patrol dog we keep at the Capitol. He stays around the room where the lobbiests hang out, while the legislators are in session.


http://www.guzer.com/pictures/dogs-fat.php


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Now that is sad.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

That's obscene. Hope it's photoshopped. That's the most grossly obese dog I've ever seen and I've seen many. 

just an aside - but last time I talked to a friend who is involved with the Capital Police K9, they only have explosive dogs - no patrol or narc (hee hee isn't that interesting) - has that changed?

molly


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Not photoshopped.
I saw a story on him somewhere. He is owned by a person that owns a dog boutique and has constant access to barrels of food and treats.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Too much "pork" and donuts if you ask me.....

How can somebody do this to a dog?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I assumed that it was photoshopped.

I've seen that photo labeled "World's Fattest Dog" and "Result of Treat-Training" and several other captions. Kinda like that fake "Word's Biggest Dog" photo.

Of course, I could be wrong. I hope not.

Anyone seen any admission of doctoring the photo?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Wouldn;t surprise me.....How much are they paying for the contract?


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Im tellin ya, unfortunately it's real.
A different pic of the same dog: leg and ear placement is different, so its not the same photo. Im guessing all the dog does is lay around. 
http://www.fatdogsnow.cjb.net/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> Im tellin ya, unfortunately it's real.
> A different pic of the same dog: leg and ear placement is different, so its not the same photo. Im guessing all the dog does is lay around.
> http://www.fatdogsnow.cjb.net/


Repeated (or ongoing) animal abuse, then, IMHO. Sickening. :-(


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> Im tellin ya, unfortunately it's real.
> A different pic of the same dog: leg and ear placement is different, so its not the same photo. Im guessing all the dog does is lay around.
> http://www.fatdogsnow.cjb.net/



I cannot believe that web site. Ughh. Sickening. They even have tips on how to make your dog fat.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow. Clicked on the link to the second picture. A site celebrating grossly obese dogs. That's just wrong. :-o :-& :sad:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Molly Graf said:


> .
> 
> just an aside - but last time I talked to a friend who is involved with the Capital Police K9, they only have explosive dogs - no patrol or narc (hee hee isn't that interesting) - has that changed?
> 
> molly


Same here, I do have dogs assigned to the Capitol, they are handled by Troopers. One is a yellow Lab, the other a Czech GSD. Both wear harnesses when they are NOT working. When people see the dog in their harness they can pet the dog and converse with the handlers. When they are not wearing harnesses, we've trained the folks to understand the dog is working, and not to be disturbed. In reality though, it rare people would be in a position to see the dogs actually working, except certain employees in parts of the building. We get a lot of really, really good PR working in the Capitol. The Speaker on one occasion, asked one of the handlers to come into his office so he could pet the dog. Of course the handler complied. After he petted the dog, she jumped up on a green velour couch. The handler told the dog to get off the couch, the Speaker said, let the dog get up there if she wants. The handler said he was just concerned she would get hair on the couch. The speaker said something to the effect; if people don't want to get dog hair on them, they can stand while they are in here. 

Just for the record, that picture was really NOT one of my dogs. 

DFrost


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

So I guess there is the Capital Police (only explosives K9) and then there are state and local police K9 who work in the Capital, who may have patrol dogs. Are there any narc dogs?

molly


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Here only the State Police, Troopers work the Capitol. There are no drug or patrol dogs assigned to the Capitol detail. One or more of each type could be sent there if needed. We could also get support of patrol, drug or explosives from the city. Due to the number of EDD's we have available, we usually end up supporting cities rather than them us. We have 11 certified EDD's in service. I'm currently training two additonal ones. They are in week 4 of a 14 week class.

DFrost


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't believe anyone thought that was one of your dogs, David.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

OH I'm sorry, I misunderstood. I am talking about THE Capital - as in Washington DC. Capital Police K9 work THE Capital, and to my knowledge use only explosive detection K9s. Sorry about the misunderstanding.

molly


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Not a problem, I just thought you were asking about our State Capitol. I don't know that much about the U. S. Capitol. There are so many police up there and it seems they all have dogs. ha ha. I know Secret Service has a bunch as well.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like the lobbiests have another one in their pockets!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Looks like the lobbiests have another one in their pockets!


Bob, I think you may be the only one that really got what I meant. ha ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Speaking of Capitol, every time I fly into Dulles I cringe. There is a huge road sign that says "Welcome to our Nation's Capital"


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I watched a show called Fat Pets once or something on Animal Planet, it was done in britain.



















This dog was on the show, that is a female rottweiler according to the show she weighs 14 1/2 stone. That is what? 203 POUNDS? Her owner is plum batshit and freaks out, going LIVID if people call her dog fat.
http://archive.lancashireeveningtelegraph.co.uk/2006/3/14/888933.html


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Just for the record, that picture was really NOT one of my dogs.
> 
> DFrost


Now David, admit it....you're embarassed to say that Roger (AKA Damn Dog) got in to a 40# bag of dog food and looks like a watermelon on toothpicks  8-[ :-$:lol: 

btw~I got the meaning, just didn't want to get some all tizzied up ;-)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> Now David, admit it....you're embarassed to say that Roger (AKA Damn Dog) got in to a 40# bag of dog food and looks like a watermelon on toothpicks  8-[ :-$:lol:


And changed breeds again, too. He used to be a BC, then a hound, and now 
look! :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

chuckle, chuckle. By golly, he's spent his first night out of the crate, Tuesday. I was surprised at how well he did. (knock on wood) To date, he has not had an accident in the house. I did some reading on a pet board I frequent. ha ha. I am still looking for a home for him, but darn it, he is cute, useless, but cute.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> chuckle, chuckle. By golly, he's spent his first night out of the crate, Tuesday. I was surprised at how well he did. (knock on wood) To date, he has not had an accident in the house. I did some reading on a pet board I frequent. ha ha. I am still looking for a home for him, but darn it, he is cute, useless, but cute.
> 
> DFrost


This was a dog who was living outside, right? I've house-trained a few of those, like dogs previously kenneled outdoors, and it can be pretty tough. Good for him!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, good for you too. :lol:

I imagine the whole idea of not going indoors came from you and not him. :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Amy Swaby said:


> I watched a show called Fat Pets once or something on Animal Planet, it was done in britain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


203 pounds. Holy crap.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And changed breeds again, too. He used to be a BC, then a hound, and now
> look! :lol:


Amazing what a little fire place suet will do, isn't it?! :lol: On second lookie, I've seen sows smaller than that dog! There outta be a law!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Frost said:


> chuckle, chuckle. By golly, he's spent his first night out of the crate, Tuesday. I was surprised at how well he did. (knock on wood) To date, he has not had an accident in the house. I did some reading on a pet board I frequent. ha ha. I am still looking for a home for him, but darn it, he is cute, useless, but cute.
> 
> DFrost


Potty training articles?! OMG! 

Congratulations! I always consider that the defining moment between puppyhood and adult. 

Like most Mal owners, we can all share some horrific stories of house damages that aren't covered by home owner's insurance #-o I remember being afraid to turn on my ceiling fans after watching my oldest one (as a youngster) look up, trying to figure out how best to attack those moving objects :wink: :lol: Good times, good times. LOL

Be glad that Roger is useless


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn the pictures got hotlink protected. anyway on that same fat pets site that was linked at the beginning on the first page there pics of the rottweiler. It's a damn shame because it would probably would be a nice looking pet if it wasn't 120 lbs overweight :roll:










Or how about these lovely rottweilers? "everyone know rottweilers are from italy not hgermany and are supposed to look like mastiffs"

At least that's this breeders motto:









http://www.brittanysanimalkingdom.com/

You can also get "Giant King Shepherds" and "King Gladiator Dobermann's"


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn the pictures got hotlink protected. anyway on that same fat pets site that was linked at the beginning on the first page there pics of the rottweiler. It's a damn shame because it would probably would be a nice looking pet if it wasn't 120 lbs overweight :roll:










Or how about these lovely rottweilers? "everyone know rottweilers are from italy not hgermany and are supposed to look like mastiffs"

At least that's this breeders motto:









http://www.brittanysanimalkingdom.com/

You can also get "Giant King Shepherds" and "King Gladiator Dobermann's"


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Lawd, lawd, that's nothing but abuse. A different type perhaps, but abuse just the same.

DFrost


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Lawd, lawd, that's nothing but abuse. A different type perhaps, but abuse just the same.
> 
> DFrost


It has CANKLES


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll ask; what's a cankle?

DFrost


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> Damn the pictures got hotlink protected. anyway on that same fat pets site that was linked at the beginning on the first page there pics of the rottweiler. It's a damn shame because it would probably would be a nice looking pet if it wasn't 120 lbs overweight :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to the protection training page, and check out the 3 levels of training, and notice level 3....tell me if you see any pictures of the dog performing level 3 training.

Remember discret is the word, and protection dogs should have no tendency toward aggression.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I'll ask; what's a cankle?
> 
> DFrost



UrbanDictionary dot com says it well:
_
Noun. A sight common among the morbidly obese. The point at which one is so obese that there is no thinning of the leg between the calf and the ankle, which creates a sense of fusion between the two. Consequently "Cankle" comes from the fusion of CALF and ANKLE._


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

ahhhh so. thank you.

DFrost


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Go to the protection training page, and check out the 3 levels of training, and notice level 3....tell me if you see any pictures of the dog performing level 3 training.
> 
> Remember discret is the word, and protection dogs should have no tendency toward aggression.


Lol trust me I've been over that woman's page and laughed at it over and over ages ago. Sure they have dogs performing at level 3. Don't you see level 3 is "bite on command" good to know that once a dog bites on command it has reached the pinnacle of protection training hahahaha.


I would have requested one of their "Master DVD's" already if they didn't charge 25 bucks so you can even see their dogs perform!

I honestly don't know if they're still in business their site has been the same with no updates for years with the same shitty photos of their nasty fat shepherds and rotties.

"This means no wild agitation or rag work and running from your dog by the agitator (bad guy) during training. Proper protection techniques and responses can be seen on the Master Video."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> chuckle, chuckle. By golly, he's spent his first night out of the crate, Tuesday. I was surprised at how well he did. (knock on wood) To date, he has not had an accident in the house. I did some reading on a pet board I frequent. ha ha. I am still looking for a home for him, but darn it, he is cute, useless, but cute.
> 
> DFrost



I'm guessing the couch is next! :lol::lol::wink:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> I honestly don't know if they're still in business their site has been the same with no updates for years with the same shitty photos of their nasty fat shepherds and rotties.
> 
> "This means no wild agitation or rag work and running from your dog by the agitator (bad guy) during training. Proper protection techniques and responses can be seen on the Master Video."


Lucky for them! Those dogs would probably drop dead of a heart attack if they had to chase a rag or a decoy... Good grief... That much fat is UNREAL!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Lucky for them! Those dogs would probably drop dead of a heart attack if they had to chase a rag or a decoy... Good grief... That much fat is UNREAL!


I cannot believe she had buyers...I cannot believe people saw that website, and thought what a great breeder!....even If I did not have the education on dogs I have now...I would have known better. I do not know who is more of a dipshit, the breeder...or the customers.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

She's got be getting High

"We do not believe in "fixing" or "training" a dog so that he can fit into your family situation. The trait we refer to as "Compliance" is genetic and we diligently breed for this. Right from the start your puppy will behave according to your wishes and be easy to live with and enjoy. And you will never need to see a trainer, use choke chains, pinch collars, clickers, food rewards, or any other gimmicks."

Who thought the science of learning theory was a Gimmick.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

James Downey said:


> She's got be getting High
> 
> "We do not believe in "fixing" or "training" a dog so that he can fit into your family situation. The trait we refer to as "Compliance" is genetic and we diligently breed for this. Right from the start your puppy will behave according to your wishes and be easy to live with and enjoy. And you will never need to see a trainer, use choke chains, pinch collars, clickers, food rewards, or any other gimmicks."
> 
> Who thought the science of learning theory was a Gimmick.



Lol maybe i should make a separate thread for this because i'm sure we could dissect her crap for a few laughs. hell who knows maybe someone has 25 dollars to waste so we can see her amazing dogs in action


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Google Brittnay's Gentle Giants.....look at the first hit. You'll get a laugh.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

those people suck.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

David Frost said:


> chuckle, chuckle. By golly, he's spent his first night out of the crate, Tuesday. I was surprised at how well he did. (knock on wood) To date, he has not had an accident in the house. I did some reading on a pet board I frequent. ha ha. I am still looking for a home for him, but darn it, he is cute, useless, but cute.
> 
> DFrost


 
david, he is NOT useless--he helps with the gardening/placement of outside stuff doesn't he? :-\":wink:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I also taught him to get the newspaper. Unfortunately, I didn't teach him to bring it too me. I still haven't found Fridays.

DFrost


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

There are days when I think I would really like to have just a nice, cute, easy, pet dog again. 

The paper will turn up eventually. Maybe.:grin::grin:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

"somewhere". fiber is GOOD for the GI tract--and at least you won't have to share your oatmeal (gag)!!

he might have stashed it in the backyard--did you check?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I also taught him to get the newspaper. Unfortunately, I didn't teach him to bring it too me. I still haven't found Fridays.
> 
> DFrost


:lol: :lol: Gotta love it! 
My first newspaper retriever (Kerry Blue) brought 5-6 if he wasn't watched.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Fridays showed up at 2 pm today. I don't have a clue where he had it stashed. I had checked everywhere I thought he might have hidden it. I let him outside, then went to check on him about 30 minutes later. He was standing on the front porch with the paper in mouth. If he wasn't so cute he'd be a target. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm seeing a spot on the couch for that pup more and more! :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, HE knew where it was--did you try just asking him? hahaha, gotta love them hounds


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

This morning he brought the paper to me. We traded a treat for the paper. I read somewhere that could be a good thing to do.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i've heard that works as well. i wonder if he'll trade if there's something really worth reading in the paper, though? never mind--there probably won't be


----------

